# LOOKIN TO ADOPT middletown ny area tri state area



## quaintuncanny1 (Jul 29, 2010)

looking to adopt a russian blue female, a siamese female, or a dwarf female pair. ap 14 @ sunyorange .edu


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Before you adopt a dwarf, do some research and you'll see why its so important to find a good breeder with an excellent dwarf line if thats what your really looking for. Heres some info 

http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=132845121366&topic=10373


----------

